# Uneven Trailer Tire Wear



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Enlighten me, oh gurus of the Outback!

Only have 5 trips of about 400 miles each, and an 800 mile trip to OR after getting our new 28 RSS last July. Oh, yeah, add in the four 60 mile R/T visits to the dealer for warranty work...

The NANCO tires have six ribs of tread. On the front axle, the inside two ribs of the tires are down 60-80% with just a little cupping. The rear axle tires are down about 50%.

We added a rear hitch and usually have 200 lbs of bikes/carriers on it. We generally only carry 10 gal of fresh and a honda 2000 eu aft of the axles and a standard load of groceries, folding chairs, and clothing forward of the axles. I don't think we are running anywhere near the 7k GVW limit.

Why would we be getting this wear pattern. Before I go and whine about the tires to the dealer, I would like to get a little education to counter their likely run-around.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

btw - what tires would ya'll suggest to replace? I was thinking goodyear marathons, but would like to hear your ideas...

-b


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would have the dealer check the axles for alignment. Something loosensed and or moved. You should not wear tires out that fast. If you do not find the problem the next set will wear as fast.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Blaine,

Interesting problem you have here... My initial reaction is that your trailer is way overloaded, but that does not sound like the case. It is also odd that you have such different wear patterns on the two axles. I know you can get a fair amount of scuffing from backing maneuvers on pavement, but I wouldn't think you would see what you are.

What it sounds like is that the front axle is bent. The wear on the inside edges of the tires indicates alot of camber, and a bent axle would give you this. You have not had the axles 'flipped', have you? If that had been done, and not correctly, the camber built into the axle would be reversed and could theoretically do exactly what you are seeing.

As far as the Nanco tires are concerned, they are not loved on this forum. They are a 'C' load rated tire, and that is marginal at best. The problem is, to get 'D' rated rubber, you have to jump up to 15" tires and wheels. We did this to ours, and it's working great, but it was expensive. Also, we are now looking at having to flip our axles (which is fine, if done right!).

I think I would see if you can get it into an alignment shop. I have a feeling they will be able to see the problem quicker than your dealer might. And it should be addressed soon!

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you run your setup across a set of scales?? If the axle is possibly bent it could be from overloading. Definitely get it checked out and Doug's suggestion of going to someone who specializes in such things is a good one.

Have had good luck with the goodyear marathons on our utility trailer at work.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I will guarantee you at your limit for those tire and for the trailer. The 28rss is too easy to overload. I had to upgrade to 15" D rated tires to feel safe with my 28 rss.

What pressure are you running on the tires? You can do a simple alignment check with a tape measure. Check from the coupler to the inside front edge of the tires. They should be within about a 1/16 of an inch. If one axle is pointed more left and the other is more right you may get some of the wear you are seeing.

Take it to the dealer and ask them to cover it under warranty and have the axles checked for alignment.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Low air pressure will wear the outside edge too but it's usually both edges. Sounds like axle issues to me.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like everyone else has already said get the axles checked.

Don


----------



## okgwarden (Apr 27, 2005)

In Oct. I wrote a long diatribe regarding some problems I enountered with my 25rss on a hunting trip to Wyoming. Among the problems was uneven tire wear, which I thought was due to the leaf spring axle bolt departing the trailer. The dealer told me they thought it was due primarily to the tire, not the axle problem. They called me yesterday and said they were warranting all 4 tires and would I like to come get the new ones when they arrive? The dealer said the Nanco tires were having some problems with the uneven tire wear. How about that?


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I got the inspection report today (not from the dealer): 2 bent axles









It appears that my 28RSS, which is rated for 7K, weighs 6780 w/o water, groceries, clothing and toys. It does have a 2" hitch in the back (100-150), the Dual Cams, 2 full propane bottles, and 2 6 volts up front. Inside we have 5 folding chairs, pots/pans/plates/utensils, bedding, toiletries, and 4 - 1.75s of booze.

When we roll, our additional gear consists of 5 bikes, a couple inflatible kayaks, 5 small suitcases, tv/vcr, food, beverages, 10 gal of fresh, a 2000eu, and/or a 90lb lab. Sometimes we leave some gear behind.

The trailer is supposed to weigh 5400 dry. I can't believe the the few items we always have on board weigh 1400 lbs.

I know that if I ask the dealer about, I'll get run-arounds, wagging fingers, and a "thank you for your business, don't let the door...".

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Not unusual. A lot of us who have weighed our outbacks have been really suprised. Not quite as lightweight as the brochures make them out to be.

Hopefully you'll be able to get a new set of stronger axles??

We were 50# under our 5500 gvw when I had ours weighed, we've emptied it out and will start ove in the spring and carry only what we use and not what we think we will use.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Bummer about the bent axles. Seems that this should be corrected under the Keystone warranty, including tire replacement. Also, I would expect that the axles can be straightened by a good alignment shop that's experienced with trailer suspensions.

Let us know how this is resolved.

Bill


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Not unusual. A lot of us who have weighed our outbacks have been really suprised. Not quite as lightweight as the brochures make them out to be.


Unfortunately that's a sad, but true, fact; most manufacturers don't accurately state the weight of their RV's. I think that's a pretty dangerous game they play, because too many people buy a unit that's awfully close to their towing capacity to begin with. If the numbers they're using in the brochures aren't accurate that only compounds the problem.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They can sell it using the brochures and the web sites weights but you obviously cannot read it back to them.


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's the Latest...

Marv's Trailer (not the dealer, but a trailer/hitch repair shop that diagnosed and weighed the 28RSS) gave me two estimates.

1. Replace the axle with the same size spindles and brakes as existing. Uses heavier duty beams for an extra 1000-1500 total capacity and the next size up on springs. Costs incl tax 4 hrs and labor = $1308 (I replace the tires 4 x $65 = $260?), Grand total about $1568.

2. Put on new 5200 lb axles with bigger brakes and heavier springs. Includes new 15" rims and Range "D" Marathons. Costs incl tax & labor = $2170.

Next I will inventory and remove all the personal gear and weigh it. I'll also get a a weight on all the other gear we usually add-in. I'll then re-weigh the trailer.

If I am close to the 5520 lbs on the sticker (plus extra battery, propane, Dual Cams and rear hitch - 5850 lbs total), I'll eat the cost of the 5200lb axle costs.

If the trailer is over 6200 lbs, I will probably ask the dealer to replace and upgrade the axles or cancel the sale.

Too harsh?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Dry weight is an estimate. As long as they do not exceed the gross weight of 7000 pounds once all the factory installed options are on then they will tell you that you just have a lower CCC (Cargo Carrying Capacity). That is not what you want to hear but it will be the party line by Keystone.


----------

